# Citizen Anadigitemp



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi All,

I know it's quartz, but I'm tempted by one of these...but what do others think???

Will I rapidly grow bored with it's gimmicky features??? (temperature etc)

This one is 1981 NOS .... quite pricey at US$160...










Thanks

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Will I rapidly grow bored with it's gimmicky features??? (temperature etc)


I think you might. What about the Blue Angels Skyhawk Eco Drive Citizen instead, which I think is very tasty! Thinking of one of these myself


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2004)

Although I have nothing against them all quartz watches bore me after a while as they seem so lifeless.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Wish I'd known you were after one, Paul, as I sold the exact same model last month. NOS with box & papers for Â£30









BTW, you probably would get bored with it, as I also did. They're quite lightweight too, the cases only being plated. I can think of better things to spend nearly Â£100 on









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy said:


> NOS with box & papers for Â£30


Hi Foggy,

At that price, I'd have had two.























Did you sell them through one of the forums, e$ay or privately?

What else have you got coming up for sale?









Cheers

Paul

(you've been a bit quiet lately on RLT; I always looked forward to your Monday morning postings about the w/e car boot finds...)


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> At that price, I'd have had two


I've just checked - it was actually only Â£26-50









I sold it on Ebay, because I've not had many takers from the various forum ads in the past.



> you've been a bit quiet lately on RLT; I always looked forward to your Monday morning postings about the w/e car boot finds


Thanks Paul, although I think you're probably in a minority. I spend less time on the forums generally lately, and more time trying to teach myself to work on the watches I buy. Simple stuff really, but I am making progress. Managed to strip a pocket watch movement to the bare bones yesterday and then rebuild it - it still works









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Foggy said:


> I think you're probably in a minority.


 I don't think that is the case Ian, many, myself included, miss your contributions to RLT.

I think things have settled back down on RLT now. I do keep an eye on TZUK and always read the threads you start.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice to see you put your two 'pennorth in Fogster

Good to see you are progressing with your watch work, I might need some doing.









Must be very interesting.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Managed to strip a pocket watch movement to the bare bones yesterday and then rebuild it - it still works


It's good fun, isn't it!

I'm doing likewise but on Citizen 8110 movements...repairing a few bullheads by savaging parts from other damaged Citizens. Here's a pic of the 8110 escape wheel; this one with broken staffs...and that is a tissue behind it...pic taken thru my microscope:










But don't you just hate it when your tweezers go "twang" and you've lost a watch screw for ever.









Regards

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Once happened to me many years ago. And yes!!!!..................I really did find it a week later in a trouser turn-up!!!


----------

